# Hi from Texas..



## Eline (Feb 6, 2014)

I am new to this Forum! How are you all  doing? Hope to meet like-minded people and learn and share new things. And yes, I believe prevention is the best self-defense! - carrydefense


----------



## Mauthos (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome, hope your stay is fun


----------



## seasoned (Feb 6, 2014)

Welcome aboard..........


----------



## MJS (Feb 6, 2014)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Instructor (Feb 6, 2014)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 6, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## donald1 (Feb 6, 2014)

welcome to MT eline, nice meeting you

best of luck


----------



## Takai (Feb 6, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome!  I think you will enjoy it here.  What is your art and experience?


----------



## TwentyThree (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello (from Texas also)!

Welcome!


----------



## Eline (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello everyone and thanks for the warm welcome! Talking about experience, I have shot a couple of pistols and shotguns. I found it interesting and simple. What do you all think about owing guns for self-defense? For me, i want to learn the skill first and then operate them with ease. I think it only make sense that way.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## TwentyThree (Feb 23, 2014)

Eline said:


> Hello everyone and thanks for the warm welcome! Talking about experience, I have shot a couple of pistols and shotguns. I found it interesting and simple. What do you all think about owing guns for self-defense? For me, i want to learn the skill first and then operate them with ease. I think it only make sense that way.



I'm all for owning guns for self defense, but I think it's a poor strategy to depend upon it as your only tool in your self-defense toolbox.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 4, 2014)

Eline said:


> I am new to this Forum! How are you all  doing? Hope to meet like-minded people and learn and share new things. And yes, I believe prevention is the best self-defense! - carrydefense



Welcome! What style do you study?


----------

